# Help Needed !!!



## alethealilly (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi everyone i'm sorry if this turns out to be a long rant but i need help. Ok here goes I'm 13 weeks and 4 days pg, so far i have suffered with Migrain, Backache, Stomach ache, Morning sickness but no vomiting sorry TMI, Extreme little sleep, Can't get comfy at any time, Major stomach pain like trapped wind, I feel drained and i suppose the list goes on but i'm gettin so wound up by all of this i'm never free of an ache or pain at any time. The thing is i felt terrible for about 6 months before i became pg so i've had nearly 10 months of this and haven't had a break i really don't know how much more i can take of it. I spoke to my doctor and my mw and they both said ur just going to have to deal with it the thing is i'm also a type 1 diabetic have been since i was 8 i'm now 25 so i was restricted to medication b4 the pg and now i'm pg it's even worse. I have tried the things i know i'm allowed to have but i'm running out of options please anybody i really need help i feel like i'm going out of my mind with this. Thanx for takin the time to read this xxxx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm sorry to hear that you are having such an awful time! I had a period of several months where I never felt well, and though it wasn't ever anything really bad, the constant state of feeling ill really wore me down. I can't comment on the effects of pregnancy, being a bloke - perhaps others here might be able to suggest something? What medication are you on, and was anything introduced around the time you started having problems? This turned out to be my main problem and took many, many visits to the GP before it got sorted out.

Sorry I can't offer more help, I do hope that you start feeling better soon and can enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi, you totally have my sympathy!!!  I've not been ill with migraines as such, but I haven't had an unbroken night's sleep for around a year now (previously up at 3am to give booster shots of insulin for dawn phenom, then up checking 2 hrly in the early days of prg when things went haywire & at least once a night since then!), so I can relate to feeling fed up & generally ill & miserable!! I don't seem to do "glowing" pregnancies! 

From speaking to my GP (recently having been having monster headaches, an awful fluey cold etc) you can take paracetamol if you really need to, but that's about it...total bugger I know!! 

For what it's worth, I'm 15 weeks now & my energy levels had started to pick up & i'd stopped feeling sick all the time (I think I've got a tummy bug now, as I've been throwing up & shattered, but I honestly don't think that's the pregnancy!!)  Take heart, I really think it's a case of the first 14 weeks or so are just nasty!  (Never again!!!)  The added sugar level issues that we have to deal with just make it all much more stressful, which can cause a lot of those migraines, nausea, etc...  I know it's really hard (being a total stress monkey myself!!) but do try & rest, eat healthily & drink plenty of non caffeine fluids - that may help the headaches & should help with the nausea (do as I say, not as I do, alas!!!).  I'm sure a lot of my own symptoms may be related to stress & anxiety, as I've been feeling really down recently.  I guess we just have to take a deep breath, & take one day at a time!  It's not easy, & you have my total sympathy...this is our second time round & my hubby keeps saying "you were like this last time - don't you remember?!"  Well, durr, evidently not, or I think we'd be adopting right now lol!  But for what's it's worth, it does get better & the end result is so worth it in the long term!  In the meanwhile please try to take care of yourself & rest when you need to.

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------

